
Laptop Searches at Border Might Get Restricted - naish
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/T/TEC_LAPTOP_SEARCHES?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-12-08-07-08-40
======
Dilpil
Can anyone imagine an efficient way to search a laptop for even one type of
illegal data?

You would have to do pattern matching over the entire hard drive, and then, do
it again for every possible way to encrypt the data. It seems completely
hopeless to finish even one search before the end of the universe.

~~~
lkozma
The most efficient way invented so far:

1) claim to be searching laptop for illegal data

2) watch the face of owner for suspicious reactions

~~~
ObieJazz
3) If the face of the owner reacts by being darker than yours, confiscate the
laptop.

